# Hello From The Land of The Lakeshore Limited



## Wally Taylor (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey Everyone. I went to an estate sale a few weeks back, and saw a box with a bunch of beautiful small railroad locomotives, tankers, boxcars, a caboose, some building kits, and a bunch of track, a few trees, signs, You know.
I immediately thought about my neighbor boy. They are awesome neighbors, and Nolan doesn't have any neighborhood kids to play with since we live in the boonies. I picked up the box and went to pay the bargain price of $20. Then, I found out that since it's the second day everything is half price, so I happily paid ten dollars and went home. I went online and figured out that it was N Scale, the track was a circle of Atlas Code 80, and I knew that the two locomotives were junk, and everything else was good to great.
A few heroes on Trainboard, anxious to help me introduce a great young Cub Scout to N-Scale, out of the kindness of their hearts sent me a bunch of Code 80 track, a few serviceable and nicer locomotives, some InterMountain Reefer and Boxcar kits, turnouts, just a pile of great stuff.
I bought a hollow core door and started work on Nolan's railroad empire. So far, I have the track done, except for some wiring, and I put together a barn, chicken coop, Lumber Mill, and figured out how to get the buildings lighted. I tested the track out, and there are no derailing problems, and it's smooth enough. for my little buddy.
As soon as I get a few things that I ordered from Woodland Scenics and a few electrical pieces, it will be ready to give Nolan a little well-deserved Christmas in June. What I didn't count on was that I like it so much that I'm starting a layout for myself after I deliver Nolan's railroad! He doesn't know a thing about it, so his Dad an I are just going to carry it across the road and plug it in. I can hardly wait, but it should be sometime this week. I wish that it was better, but I think He will love it as it is. Anyway, it's great to be here, and here's Nolan's Track. Not the greatest, but I am a complete novice.
[URL=http


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like he should have some fun with that layout, can always add to it.
Very nice thing to do, good for you.

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Great project. I'm sure he'll be thrilled with it. If you add a tunnel or two don't forget to cut some holes in the baseboard for accessing any derailments and track cleaning.

Maybe the start of a new hobby for you.


----------



## Wally Taylor (Jun 17, 2016)

I did order a curved tunnel from Woodland Scenics, and it arrived today. I also ordered some n scale hobos, but they're so small I'm just going to set them up on a really rusty boxcar and set it next To MY track, since my next project is MY layout! I love these N Scale trains! I'm certain that You know the feeling, or You wouldn't be here helping new guys like me.
Anyway, I bought the stuff three weeks ago, and Nolan's Dad and I are going to move it from my barn to their house tomorrow. I think Nolan may well become an N Scale lifer, because he is a hobby loving kid. He's crazy about Leggos, so I am just adding the barn and chicken coop and lumber mill, along with the nice tunnel that arrived today. I'm sure that Nolan will want some of his favorite Leggos projects on display too.
I should add that I had a LOT of help with this project. Two guys from the Trainboard helped me by sending me a pile of Atlas Code 80, a few pretty nice locomotives, some InterMountain boxcar and reefer kits, and a whole lot of advice. The two locomotives that came with the stuff from the estate sale are the famous Reader's Digest Southern Pacific Engine with no engine, and a Yugoslavian LifeLike 0-6-0 T that barely runs, and the locomotives that they sent have lights and everything. The two guys (Heroes) are Rodney and Max, usernames Rodsup9000 and brokemoto. I can't say enough about the great people that I'm meeting in this hobby. You guys are the greatest people on the entire internet. Anyway, tomorrow there will be a new 7 year old entering the N Scale Hobby, and also a 58 year old. I LOVE these things. Nolan will be able to bring his engines over to my barn and run them on the layout that I will begin planning on Monday. I already have some ideas though, involving a trestle and some carved out gorges. Anyway, it will be great to deliver the little guy's railroad tomorrow. I think He will LOVE it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Gift layout*



Wally Taylor said:


> I did order a curved tunnel from Woodland Scenics, and it arrived today. I also ordered some n scale hobos, but they're so small I'm just going to set them up on a really rusty boxcar and set it next To MY track, since my next project is MY layout! I love these N Scale trains! I'm certain that You know the feeling, or You wouldn't be here helping new guys like me.
> Anyway, I bought the stuff three weeks ago, and Nolan's Dad and I are going to move it from my barn to their house tomorrow. I think Nolan may well become an N Scale lifer, because he is a hobby loving kid. He's crazy about Leggos, so I am just adding the barn and chicken coop and lumber mill, along with the nice tunnel that arrived today. I'm sure that Nolan will want some of his favorite Leggos projects on display too.
> I should add that I had a LOT of help with this project. Two guys from the Trainboard helped me by sending me a pile of Atlas Code 80, a few pretty nice locomotives, some InterMountain boxcar and reefer kits, and a whole lot of advice. The two locomotives that came with the stuff from the estate sale are the famous Reader's Digest Southern Pacific Engine with no engine, and a Yugoslavian LifeLike 0-6-0 T that barely runs, and the locomotives that they sent have lights and everything. The two guys (Heroes) are Rodney and Max, usernames Rodsup9000 and brokemoto. I can't say enough about the great people that I'm meeting in this hobby. You guys are the greatest people on the entire internet. Anyway, tomorrow there will be a new 7 year old entering the N Scale Hobby, and also a 58 year old. I LOVE these things. Nolan will be able to bring his engines over to my barn and run them on the layout that I will begin planning on Monday. I already have some ideas though, involving a trestle and some carved out gorges. Anyway, it will be great to deliver the little guy's railroad tomorrow. I think He will LOVE it.


 Wally;
Good for you!:appl: That's a great thing you're doing for your young neighbor! You may have changed his life; and yours. 
As you are discovering, model railroading disease is contagious. There is no cure. Just let the "patients," (you and your young friend) operate model trains to keep them off the streets!:laugh: 
It is a great hobby, and you just did your bit to keep it going, by getting a young person interested. Welcome to the forum, and the hobby. If you, or your friend, have any train questions; just ask.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos::


----------



## Wally Taylor (Jun 17, 2016)

*Delivered*

I delivered Nolan's Hollow Core Layout yesterday. It was a complete surprise, and he is happy as can be. I had given him the Reader's Digest Southern Pacific with no engine, and he played with that for three weeks. Needless to say, electric motors and having control of a train has Nolan absolutely thrilled. His Mom is giving me a little too much credit on Facebook. I had the time, and Rodsup9000 and brokemoto donated locomotives, cars, and track. Nolan is a great kid, and I knew that he would take to model railroading because he is very sharp. Anyway, here are a few pictures, and Thank You Rodney and Max.


----------



## Wally Taylor (Jun 17, 2016)

Thank You Traction Fan! I went to an estate sale, and got an incredible deal on a starter train for $10. Then Rodsup9000 and brokemoto donated track, and far better locomotives than I got at the sale. With their help, I was able to build a layout for Nolan that he can really enjoy. 
I have been drawn into the hobby, although from the minute I bought the starter stuff it was all for Nolan. I have had a great time building the set, and watching Nolan grow wide-eyed when he saw what was his out of the blue. It was fun for him because he didn't grow bored putting it together. From the first minute he was an engineer.
It has also brought my neighbors closer as friends, and having good neighbors who know that You care is really one of life's golden treasures. They have always been friends since they moved in, but our friendship has been bumped up a notch. And that is a great thing. On top of that, We have a neighbor boy who is a friend too, and as he grows older, it will be fun to watch him progress. It's a win-win all the way around.


----------



## Wally Taylor (Jun 17, 2016)

*Update*

My buddy looks like he's getting into this hobby! I just called to make sure that everything is running OK. I had a farmhouse and a church, both incomplete, in the box from the estate sale, so I put them together as best as I could, and left them on their porch yesterday, and You'd have thought I left them a pile of cash. These guys are just so appreciative.
Anyway, here's a picture of Nolan working away as if he was a technician. Hard to believe that he's just 7 years old. I knew that it would be time well spent. I believe anytime You can draw youngsters away from video games these days it's a big plus. Here's Nolan, and here's TO Nolan, a modern boy with a little spirit from the good ol' days!


----------

